# Duyuru > Siyaset >  'AKP hükümeti 6 ay içinde istifa etmek zorunda kalacak!'

## bozok

*'AKP hükümeti 6 ay içinde istifa etmek zorunda kalacak!'* 


*üngörüleri ile herkesin dikkatini çeken Taraf yazarı Emre Uslu bugün ki yazısında Mahmut Alınak'ın seçimler öncesi yaptığı ilginç bir analizi değerlendiriyor.* 
Seçimlerden önce Mahmut Alınak'ın ‘Altı ay içinde AKP hükümeti istifa etmek zorunda kalacak’ dediğine dikkat çeken Uslu, seçimlerden sonra BDP ve PKK'nın yaptıklarını bu minvalde değerlendirdi.
*İşte Emre Uslu'nun analizi*
*ALTI AY İüİNDE AKP HüKüMETİ İSTİFA ETMEK ZORUNDA KALACAK*
Baştan söyleyeyim yukarıdaki sözler bana ait değil. Benim öngörüm de değil. Bu sözler uzun süredir beynime kaçmış bir sivrisinek gibi kafamın çeperlerine çarpıp duruyor. Bu sözler seçimlerden önce Mahmut Alınak tarafından söylenmişti. Doğrusu uzun süredir tereddütlüydüm o programı hatırlatıp hatırlamama konusunda. Geçen yeniden dinledim Alınak’ın o sözlerini. Amerika’da olduğumdan dolayı da Alınak’a ulaşamadım. Artık yazmaya karar verdim. Eğer Alınak’ın bir açıklaması olursa buradan seve seve yayımlarım.
8 mayısta Habertürk televizyonunda Mahmut Alınak ile birlikte bir programa katılmıştım. Konu yine Kürt sorunuydu. Alınak işte o programda paylaştı *“üyle şeyler yapılacak ki seçimlerden sonra AKP iktidarı altı ay içinde istifa etmek zorunda bıraktırılacak”* öngörüsünü. şimdi BDP ve PKK’nın yaptıklarına bakınca acaba Alınak bunları mı kastetmişti demekten kendimi alamıyorum.
Mahmut Alınak o programda şöyle konuşmuştu:
*üOCUKLARIMIZIN TABUTLARI GELMEYE BAşLAYACAK*
“Keşke kör olsaydım da görmeseydim. 12 hazirandan sonra korkunç bir savaş patlak verecek. üünkü devlet ve hükümet bu meseleyi çözmek istemiyor. PKK seçimden sonra bu gidişatla eylemsizliği bitirecek. Eylemsizlik bitince çocuklarımızın tabutları gelmeye başlayacak..”
Alınak şöyle devam etmişti:
*6 AY SONRA İSTİFA ETMEK ZORUNDA KALACAKLAR*
“İmralı’ya gidip ücalan’ın çözüme katkıda bulunmasını isteyeceğim. DTK demokrasiden ve özgürlükten yana olan bütün çevrelerle görüşüp demokratik çözüm konferansı düzenleyecek. Bir çözüm paketi oluşturacağız. Teorik ve pratik. Başbakan’a çözüm önerisi götüreceğiz. Ben Başbakan’ın bu öneriyi kabul edeceğini sanmıyorum. Bu nedenle o çözüm paketini hayata geçirmek için önümüze altı aylık bir süre koyacağız. İddia ediyorum altı ay içinde AKP iktidarı istifa etmek zorunda bıraktırılır. Bıraktırılabilir demiyorum bıraktırılır diyorum...”
“AKP’yi iktidardan indirmek için ne yapacaksınız” sorusuna da şu cevabı vermişti Alınak:
*ANKARA'YI MUHATAP ALMAYACAğIZ*
“Demokratik çözüm diyeceğiz. Sivil itaatsizlik eylemleri yapacağız. ürneğin teneke çalma eylemi... Başbakan’ın kulağının dibinde patlayan teneke gümbürtüleri Başbakan’ın sinirlerini koparır. Ekonomik boyut telefonları kullanmıyoruz, ekonomik kurumlaşmalara gidiyorsunuz. Gandi’nin yaptığı gibi.. düzeni işlemez hale getirmek. Yani hayatın her alanında kurumlaşmak. ürneğin milyonlarca kimliksiz insanlarla sokağa çıkmak. Bizi de tutuklayın kampanyaları yapmak. Ankara’yı muhatap almayacağız. Kürtler mevcut siyaseti muhatap olmaktan çıkarmalı kendi kurumlarını kurmalı.”
“Erdoğan’ı indirip yerine kimi getireceksiniz” sorusuna da şu cevabı vermişti Alınak:
*ERDOğAN YERİNE EZİLENLER GELECEK*
“Halk temsilcilerini getireceğiz. Ezilenleri getireceğiz. Ezilen kadını genci işçiyi getireceğiz.” O program video paylaşım sitelerinde mevcut. İsteyen izleyebilir.
BDP demokratik özerklik ilan edip *“Mevcut siyaseti muhatap almıyoruz, kendi vergimizi toplayıp Ankara’ya vergi vermeyeceğiz”* deyince ister istemez Mahmut Alınak’ın seçimler öncesinde ifade ettiği bu öngörüler takılıyor aklıma.
Alınak o öngörüsünü Erdoğan’ın çözüme yanaşmayacağı varsayımı üzerine oturtuyordu. Oysa hemen seçim akşamı ve daha sonraki dönemlerde Erdoğan ısrarla yeni anayasadan söz ediyor ve daha demokratik bir Türkiye için ve tabii ki Kürt sorununun demokrasi içinde çözümü için bir demokratik anayasa yapılması çağırısı yapıyor.
Alınak veya BDP bilebildiğim kadarıyla Erdoğan’a bir çözüm paketi de sunmadılar. Tek çözüm önerisini de ücalan sundu ve “Devletle anlaştık” dediği hafta PKK asker kaçırmaya ve askerlere saldırmaya başladı.
*EYLEMLER üNGüRüSü TUTTU*
Bu durumda sanırım şunu söylemek yanlış olmaz. Alınak’ın “AKP’yi iktidardan etmek için girişilecek eylemler öngörüsü tuttu” ama gerekçeleri pek de Alınak’ın o programda ifade ettiği gerekçeler değil. ürneğin Erdoğan’a BDP veya DTK’dan bir öneri paketi sunulmuş ve Erdoğan da reddetmiş değil.
Buna rağmen tıpkı Alınak gibi Cemil Bayık da AKP’nin bitirilmesinden söz ediyor ve savaşı bunun için başlattıklarını ima ediyor. Dolayısıyla seçimlerden sonra oluşan onca olumlu havaya rağmen gerilen “Kürt siyaseti aslında ‘Ne olursa olsun AKP’den kurtulmak için bir dizi hamleler yapacağız’ şeklinde seçimler öncesi alınmış bir kararın uygulamaya konması mı” demeden edemiyoruz.
*BU ULUSAL BİR KOMPLODUR*
Bu durumda AKP de bu oyunu görüp reste rest mi demek istiyor? Eğer böyle bir durum varsa BDP ve PKK çevreleri AKP’yi iktidardan edecek formülü Kürt sorununa demokratik çözüm getirecek yeni anayasa çalışmalarını baltalamak pahasına neden uygulamaya koydu? Eğer BDP ve çevrelerinin seçimlerden önce verilmiş böylesi bir kararı varsa Hatip Dicle ve diğer KCK sanıklarının aday gösterilmesi de bu kararın bir parçası mı oluyor? ücalan’ın BDP’nin desteklediği bağımsız blok adaylarının bir kısmından memnun olmadığı, bunlar için “Bu, bana yapılmış bir ulusal komplodur” dediğini biliyoruz. O halde ücalan’a rağmen aday çıkaran BDP baştan beri bir kaos planının yürütücüsü mü?
Bu ve benzeri sorular ne yalan söyleyeyim kafamı kurcalıyor. Mahmut Alınak’ın “AKP altı ay içinde istifa edecek” öngörüsü o programda sıraladığı nedenleri ortada olmadan gerçekleşiyorsa bu soruları sormak zorundayız diye düşünüyorum.
*PKK DEVREYE GİRDİ*
Kürt ulusalcılarının seçimlerden sonra sürdürdüğü stratejinin sadece milletvekillerinin serbest bırakılması ile ilgili bir strateji olmadığı apaçık ortada. Eğer bu strateji sadece milletvekillerinin sorununu gündeme taşımakla ilgili ise PKK’nın asker kaçırarak, yok keserek, araç yakarak, sokakta insan infaz ederek, devreye girmesine ne gerek var. Sivil itaatsizlik eylemleriyle bu talepler daha yüksek sesle dile getirilebilirdi... BDP’liler de biliyor ki sivil itaatsizlik eylemleriyle AKP’yi iktidardan götüremezler. Bu nedenle de PKK devreye sokuldu gibi görünüyor... İşin daha da kötüsü bu sadece Kürt ulusalcılarının bir planı gibi görünmüyor. Bu bir ihale işi gibi geliyor. Kürt ulusalcılarına, özellikle PKK’nın şahin kanadına bu ihaleyi kimin verdiği de sanırım Suriye’de olanlara bakılarak anlaşılabilir...
Bunları yazarken amacım iktidarın sorumluluğunu hafifletmek değil. Bu iktidarın açılım bakanının beceriksiz olduğunu yazan biriyim. İktidar elbette birinci dereceden sorumlu ama bir de madalyonun BDP yüzü var ki sadece BDP veya Kürt ulusalcıları yok o yüzde. üok daha karanlık, kanlı ve karmaşık bir yüz; oraya dikkat çekmek istedim..


10.08.2011 10:06 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*“Kuş gibi” oldu maşallah!*


Zat-ı muhterem Nostradamus’un hık demiş burnundan düşmüşü ya, yer yerinden oynuyor; “Emre Uslu” Hükümet 6 ay sonra istifa edecek “iddiasını yeniden gündeme getirdiğine göre vardır bir hikmeti!” 
Hikmeti belli: Uslu’ya bu “ilham perileri” nereden geldi?
Amerika Birleşik Devletleri!
Bir süredir orada devam ediyor Uslu’nun eğitim alışverişi! “İlim ilim bilmektir / İlim kendin bilmektir” buna bir diyeceğimiz yok da soru belli: Emre Uslu Amerika’ya nasıl gitti? 
Kıtalar ayıran o uçsuz bucaksız okyanusları nasıl geçti?
üyle ya, “Okyanus ötesi uçamadığı” için 8 yıl boyunca Amerika’da “mahsur” kalan o değil miydi?
Olur ya, “mazeret”i olduğunu unutmuştur da uçağa bir dalgınlık anında binmiştir diye, hani “dönüş” yolunda başına bir iş gelmesin diye, bütün iyi niyetimizle kendisine geçmişini hatırlatmalıyız belki de...

***

Polis Akademisi’nden sonra A.ü. İletişim Fakültesi’nde gazetecilik doktorası yapan -o zamanki adıyla Emrullah Uslu- 2001 yılında “aldığı bir bursla” ABD’ye gitmişti. Dakika bir, gol bir; bu “burs”un kaynağı Uslu’nun şimşekleri üzerine çekmesindeki ilk etkenlerden biriydi. Dönemin gazetelerine yansıyan iddialara göre Uslu yakın çevresine “MİT bursuyla geldim” demişti. Ancak MİT’in yalanlaması gecikmedi: “Spekülatif haberler bunlar!” 
Uslu’nun burs süresi 2003 yılında doldu. Hoş dolmasa kaç yazar, 657 sayılı Devlet Memurları Kanunu’nun 80. maddesine göre, bir devlet memuru “MİT mensubu değilse yahut kendisine Başbakanlık tarafından özel izin verilmemişse” yurtdışında 4 yıldan fazla kalamazdı.
Ama Uslu kaldı! Haliyle herkesin aklına aynı sorular takıldı: “Emrullah Uslu MİT mensubu mu?” Değilse; “Başbakanlık özel izniyle ABD’de bulunma gerekçesi ne?” 
Ona sorarsanız hiçbiri değildi, “mazeret”i vardı, buna rağmen hakkında yazıp çizenlere karşı asabiydi; Taraf’ta ünder Aytaç’la ortak köşelerinden birçok gazeteci ve gazeteye tehdit / hakaretlerle seslendi.
Mazeretini mi soruyorsunuz?
Raporluydu! ABD’den Türkiye’ye ve Terörle Mücadele Daire Başkanlığı’ndaki görevine dönememesini 2003 yılından sonra üç ayda bir alıp Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’ne yolladığı “Okyanus ötesi uçması sakıncalıdır” raporlarına borçluydu.
Bu durum kimi emniyetçilerin kafasını bozdu. “Bu kadar uzun süreli bir rapor kullanan personel şimdiye kadar teşkilatta bulunmuyor” diyenler Uslu’yu “meslekten ihraca kadar” uzanabilecek bir dizi yaptırımın beklediğini açıkladılar.
Nitekim.. Askeri hedef alan ağır eleştirilerinden sonra TSK’nın “Başbakan aracılığıyla rahatsızlığını emniyete bildirmesi üzerine” Uslu hakkında inceleme başlatıldı ve “gemiyle de olsa” gelmesi istendi.
8 yıldır aşamadığı okyanustan böyle bir sürecin sonunda geçmek zorunda kalan Uslu, ülkeye döner dönmez girdiği terfi sınavında tabiri caizse çaktı ve Bingöl’e sürgün pardon tayin edildi. Aynen tahmin ettiğiniz gibi Bingöl’e gitmek yerine, İstanbul’a yerleşti. Kaderin cilvesi işte, Uslu yeni kariyeri için, günaşırı hedef gösterdiği “Ergenekoncular(!)” dan biri tarafından kurulan Yeditepe üniversitesi’ni seçti!

***

Velhasıl bir “okyanusu aşamadı” diye Uslu’nun başına “pişmiş tavuğun başına gelmeyen işler” geldi! şimdi Emre Uslu’nun bir kere daha Amerika’da olduğu gerçeği karşısında insan düşünmeden edemiyor; Bunca çileye değer mi? Veya bunca çileye ne değer? İnsan ne uğruna, tıp tarafından uçması yasaklanan okyanusa doğru yeniden kanat açar?
Ne yani “Kahraman eski polis” okyanusa karşı mı? İnsan, 8 sene memleketine hasret bırakacak kadar risk taşıyan “özel durum”unu bile bile sağlığını tehlikeye atar mı?
Belki de ezbere konuşuyoruz... Yürüyerek gidecek hali yok ya; selki “adamı okyanus ötesi uçuran” haplar çıktı! Belki Portekiz’den Washington’a Bermuda şeytan üçgeni’ne teğet geçen bir “Utah-ray” uzandı! Belki bu yolculuk bir anestezi uzmanının refakatinde “uyutularak” tamamlandı! Belki bizim vakıf olamadığımız teknolojik gelişmeler oluyor dünyada ve Uslu da bilimadamlarının deneysel çalışmalarına destek amacıyla onu “ışınlamaları” na izin verdi. Belki rapor tek yönlü; Türkiye’ye yasak ama ABD’ye uçuş serbest! Veya belki de “okyanus üzeri uçamaz” raporu, hani lise son sınıfta hemen her öğrencinin aldığı, şeklen orijinal fakat içeriği çakma “heyet raporları” gibi “beyaz bir yalan”dı!

***

Hiçbiri değilse, tek ihtimal kalıyor geriye: “Yapmayın, etmeyin, ben okyanus üzerinden uçamam” diye çırpındı ama, azılı “teröristler” onu dinlemediler, ellerini, kollarını, ayaklarını bağlayıp bir “kargo uçağıyla” adrese teslim ettiler! Yani kaçırıldı!
Durun canım.. Hemen panik yapmayın; beyin jimnastiğine katkı olsun diyeydi son satırlarım...
“Esir” hali var mı hiç Emre Uslu’nun yazdıklarında? Aksine yaramış Amerika? üyle anlaşılıyor ki gaipten haberler yağmaya başladı kulağına! Belli ki dayamış sırtını sağlam bir feyiz kaynağına; ne yazarsa on ikiden vuran kahine yükseldi buralarda mertebesi!
Gözümüz yok, Allah bin bereket versin, dileyen servis ettiklerini yesin!
Bizim endişemizin tamamen insani: Sen nasıl geçtin o üzerinden uçmanın yasak olduğu kilometreleri?
Ne yani; ciddi ciddi gemiyle mi?
Yahut polisken 8 yılda aşmayı beceremediğin mesafeyi, şimdi komşu kapısı yaptığını görünce; “Devlete memuriyet”in bitmesi şifa mı verdi?

*Selcan TAşüI* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 11 Ağustos 2011

http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=19342

----------

